

Senate Toughens Crowd-funding Bill Amidst Protest from SEC Chair  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/20/business/senate-seeks-to-toughen-jobs-bill-aimed-at-easing-rules-on-start-ups.html?_r=1&src=busln&nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20120320

======
vnchr
This article was published yesterday, before Senate deliberations started. I
watched the progress on C-Span all day today. Republicans were for it in word,
Reid wanted more restrictions (opposite of article). My analysis suggests
strong bipartisan support so no one pisses off the public because the bill is
so popular and the unity of the House on the issue sets a bar for their
support too.

